# hast vbox current



## izo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello there.

I have two virtual systems (hasta hastb that run FreeBSD-CURRENT) using Vbox and with:


```
real ip
hasta 192.168.1.40
hastb 192.168.1.41

virtual ip
192.168.1.41
```

I did set up hast like http://wiki.freebsd.org/HAST

With normal halt it works.

The problem is that when the master (hasta) is going down unexpectedly (eg unplug the cable or power off) the slave (hastb) isn't becoming master.

As a result,the slave doesn't mount the file system, but it changes the shared ip.

Any suggestion?

Thank you.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you using the ucarp setup listed on that page?  Did you write the scripts to handle the switch-over, and to mount the filesystems and everything?  By default, HAST doesn't do anything with the filesystems on top of the /dev/hast/* devices.

Personally, I find it easier/better/nicer to use devd() and carp(4) as they are built into the system.  Michael Lucas adapted some of my scripts and blogged about them.  Using those may be worth a try.


----------



## izo (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes . all done like wiki page . It works ..(change ip , mount fs , startup services like apache etc) .
The problem is with unexpected halt ..


----------

